# V3.43 SOFTWARE for VIP211



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

My 211 downloaded V3.43 last night. It appears to have fixed the HDMI Detection problem that I was having. Hope it works for you other guys and gals as well.

Seasons Greetings,
Curt


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Glad it helped. To help future Seach users find this thread, the version is L343.


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Glad it helped. To help future Seach users find this thread, the version is L343.


Does anyone know if this version was predominantly supposed to be a fix for the HDMI issue(s)? And I guess there is more than one HDMI issue, from complete connection failure to handshake issue, etc.
Also, any late word on the "audio drop" issue? I know this one is still on my list of problems.....

Ken


----------



## KF4OFI (Nov 29, 2006)

Dish told me via e-maill that the next update would contain a fix for at least some of the HMDI issues that people were having with the 211 rcvr. My tv receognized the HDMI input as DVI which has no sound prior to this update. Now the TV sees the HDMI as HDMI and has sound without an additional cable to carry it. This problem was at least one of the issues that was to be fixed in the update and was actually fixed, at least for my part. I did not have an "audio drop" issue but did have a no audio problem. 

Curt


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

My 211 got the update early this morning. So far I can't tell any difference. I've been having only one HDMI issue—the picture drops out if I go into certain options in the menu or if I lose sat or OTA signals—and this update didn't affect those at all. Oh well, maybe next update.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I have got 3.43 as well and have not noticed any difference so far.


----------



## JohnEL (Apr 11, 2006)

Just recieved the new update. I was lucky not to have any of the HDMI issues. the only problem now is no guide data    Thanks alot DISH! You would think that with all of the network issues that they would not do this, but I guess we know E. :blowout:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yep, no data for OTA digital locals.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Got 3.43 on mon. am and can see no changes of any kind. My OTA guide data is still there as it has been since feb. hookups via component and toslink . Also my SD PQ is great and HD PQ outstanding. Maybe its because I live at 6300' elev.

Mike


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

My two HDTVs are early enough not to have HDMI's so I've never had any trouble with that VIP issue. 

I just want my guide data back. I'm getting truly fed up accessing titantv.com every ten to thirty minutes. It's more than frustrating. Will Dish pay my DSL bills?


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Have the 3.43 update, use HDMI cables and still have my OTA guide data.


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

I was updated and LOST ALL OTA Programming INFO! CRAP!!


----------



## Itchy (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll check if this fixes my HDMI issue. My HDMI port is completely dead... no output.

Update: Nope still dead. I just became a dish subscriber in November. I was shocked to read about the HDMI issue being a problem since the beginning of the year! Oh well, I'll just keep using components & toslink.


----------



## barnie (Apr 25, 2006)

Is Dish removal of local channel guide data just a way to piss off the customer.
Can they offer it as a good will for this holiday season. Has someone actually asked them why they remove it.
They really go out of their way to be bad when they have bigger issues to deal with.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I still have guide data for my locals.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Itchy said:


> I'll check if this fixes my HDMI issue. My HDMI port is completely dead... no output.
> 
> Update: Nope still dead. I just became a dish subscriber in November. I was shocked to read about the HDMI issue being a problem since the beginning of the year! Oh well, I'll just keep using components & toslink.


Send your problem report to [email protected], and they should be able to get you a replacement receiver with HDMI that works.


----------



## Texxen (Mar 14, 2006)

I lost my HDMI at the same time I went from 341 to 343. How do I revert back to 341? Anybody have receivers they bought and getting E* to fix them? Or are they all leased?


----------



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

WHY do some people lose their OTA Program schedules and others don't?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

cyberized said:


> WHY do some people lose their OTA Program schedules and others don't?


Did anyone who subs to Dish locals lose their OTA EPG? I didn't.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Mikey said:


> Did anyone who subs to Dish locals lose their OTA EPG? I didn't.


I was thinking that might be the case.... I do NOT subscribe to locals and I DID lose my OTA guide.

It's obviously not impossible for them to give it to us even if we don't subscribe, because 3.41 had it.... and I've never subbed to locals. I see no point when I get a good OTA signal from the antenna and there is NO HDTV locals availablility in Las Vegas through Dish.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

I sub locals and still have guide.

Mike


----------

